# Our boys



## CKins

Bonz - Whippet x Bedlington, from a puppy to now














































Quinn - Our other lurcher, he was a rescue so we're unsure of his breeding, but we are sure that he is 100% handsom! We will have had him for a year on Sunday.




























Playtime!


----------



## GillyR

aww fab pics xxx :thumbup:


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky

Great pics!!!


----------



## waggy Tailz

Fantastic pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z

Gorgeous pooches!! My friend has a Whiplington (LOL), I love how they look like miniature Deerhounds.


----------



## nicolafletcher

Your photos are amazing!!

So cute,


----------



## cravensmum

Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## rik6230

Woww.. beautiful photos :thumbup:


----------



## portiaa

Beautiful photos! :001_wub:


----------



## Tillabrador

Georgous Dog!


----------



## hazel pritchard

Fantastic pictures, they are great looking dogs,
Heres a picture of my 2 dogs (the 2 on the left hand ) with my sisters,


----------



## Angie2011

WOW! they are FAB!! :thumbup: can i have them? pweezze!


----------



## Angie2011

hazel pritchard said:


> Fantastic pictures, they are great looking dogs,
> Heres a picture of my 2 dogs (the 2 on the left hand ) with my sisters,


What scrummy pooches you have! :thumbup: x


----------



## hazel pritchard

Thanks xxx my little dog Jack is 5 yrs old he was left on the street in a box aged about 6 wks old, ive had him since he was about 8 weeks old, my other dog Charlie is 16months old poodle x whippit!!!!!! ive had him 8 weeks , he came from a foster home, my sisters 2 are both rescues as well.


----------



## CKins

hazel pritchard said:


> Fantastic pictures, they are great looking dogs,
> Heres a picture of my 2 dogs (the 2 on the left hand ) with my sisters,


What a gorgeous bunch of scruffies! I really am rather partial to a scruffy mutt.


----------



## new westie owner

Gorgeous boys :thumbup:


----------



## ollieb

Hello everyone, I am new here. I have been looking for a bedlington whippet for a long time now. I love them and really want one but have had real trouble finding one, if anyone knows of any puppies similar to CKIns lovely dog above please let me know. 

Thank you !


----------



## crazymaisey

Aaaaaaw! Brilliant pics! :thumbup:


----------



## PinkChipoo

What an adorable dog! With his coloring he looks kind of like a small Scottish Deerhound! CUTE!


----------



## CKins

Thanks everyone. We do sometimes refer to him as a mini (very mini) deerhound.

I just love scruffy dogs *sigh*.


----------

